# The Cobra: doping during a 12 year ban......



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Can a person be addicted to performance enhancing drugs? 



Report: Riccò Caught Buying Doping Products | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

That just seems odd. I'd think it's probably some sort of personality disorder, probably for the sake of getting attention?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

_The controversial Italian climber had been planning to attack a series of records on well known cycling climbs such as Mont Ventoux._


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

spade2you;4613384probably for the sake of getting attention?[/QUOTE said:


> you could invite him to join here?


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Local Hero said:


> _The controversial Italian climber had been planning to attack a series of records on well known cycling climbs such as Mont Ventoux._


Ha.
Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I think dude has serious ego issues.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Will Strava delete his KOM's?


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

From Cyclingnews.com 

“I was in the wrong place at the wrong time, the matter has nothing to do with me,” Riccò said according to ANSA.

Hanging out in a McDonalds parking lot at the same time as a couple of dudes with carrying doping products? Sounds like the wrong place, wrong time to me D-bag.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

thechriswebb said:


> Will Strava delete his KOM's?


Strava doesn't care.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Local Hero said:


> Strava doesn't care.


I was being sarcastic :thumbsup:


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

So I have learned from this thread: Strava = Honey Badger


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

den bakker said:


> you could invite him to join here?


"Rep must be spread around". Nice.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Yes, we should invite him to the site then chase him off with ad hominem and other MAMIL aggression.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

View attachment 294978


spade2you said:


> Yes, we should invite him to the site then chase him off with ad hominem and other MAMIL aggression.


he knows how to deal with whiny self pitying butthurt wannabe racers.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Man, that sounds like a personal attack. There's like rules to follow n' stuff, unless you hate Lance.


----------



## stretch512 (Apr 22, 2014)

Everyone, listen up, some people take PED's there I said it. Maybe the don't compete, but they just like to take em' cause they enjoy training. Look at bodybuilders for goodness sake. You think those guys are ratting each other out over which PED's they are using. I'm sure none of you have taken an aspirin you lily white saints! Biggest group of two facers, I mean some guys never drink, don't smoke and take testosterone and to them drinking is terrible. To you drinking is ok as long as you don't touch any PED's who is to say what is right or wrong especially if you are not racing?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

stretch512 said:


> Everyone, listen up, some people take PED's there I said it. Maybe the don't compete, but they just like to take em' cause they enjoy training. Look at bodybuilders for goodness sake. You think those guys are ratting each other out over which PED's they are using. I'm sure none of you have taken an aspirin you lily white saints! Biggest group of two facers, I mean some guys never drink, don't smoke and take testosterone and to them drinking is terrible. To you drinking is ok as long as you don't touch any PED's who is to say what is right or wrong especially if you are not racing?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

stretch512 said:


> Everyone, listen up, some people take PED's there I said it. Maybe the don't compete, but they just like to take em' cause they enjoy training. Look at bodybuilders for goodness sake. You think those guys are ratting each other out over which PED's they are using. I'm sure none of you have taken an aspirin you lily white saints! Biggest group of two facers, I mean some guys never drink, don't smoke and take testosterone and to them drinking is terrible. To you drinking is ok as long as you don't touch any PED's who is to say what is right or wrong especially if you are not racing?


Just had to go read your other 9 posts. Wow. Also gems. I really like how you compare someone taking PEDs to drinking a beer after a crit. Classic.


----------



## the_rouleur (May 3, 2014)

T K said:


> I really like how you compare someone taking PEDs to drinking a beer after a crit. Classic.


Beer is the new Blood Transfusion :thumbsup:

On Ricco, I feel a bit sad and concerned for him. Something not right with that guy and I think he needs help.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

spade2you said:


> I'd think it's probably some sort of personality disorder


I think he is a psychopath. He's a chronic liar and cheater with no remorse or conscience. 
He took shortcuts to win a GranFondo after he got banned. That's as lame as it gets.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I think he is a psychopath. He's a chronic liar and cheater with no remorse or conscience.
> He took shortcuts to win a GranFondo after he got banned. That's as lame as it gets.


I doubt he's the only doper this addicted to PEDs. I bet there are dozens more just like him. He's just so dumb that he repeatedly gets caught.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

It's possible that he was buying the drugs in order to sell them to his pro buddies.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

the_rouleur said:


> Beer is the new Blood Transfusion :thumbsup:
> 
> On Ricco, I feel a bit sad and concerned for him. Something not right with that guy and I think he needs help.


No it's whiskey that dopes you. Or so said Floyd.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Local Hero said:


> It's possible that he was buying the drugs in order to sell them to his pro buddies.


Good point. A brother's gotta eat.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> It's possible that he was buying the drugs in order to sell them to his pro buddies.


Why would he do that? Cycling is clean now.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I think he is a psychopath. He's a chronic liar and cheater with no remorse or conscience.
> He took shortcuts to win a GranFondo after he got banned. That's as lame as it gets.


and still no lifetime ban......


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

How many 'average Joe's' have T patches or Anrdo Gel scrips right now? There are so many folks on PEDs it is ridiculous


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

atpjunkie said:


> How many 'average Joe's' have T patches or Anrdo Gel scrips right now? There are so many folks on PEDs it is ridiculous


I have to confess, every morning I take 81mg of aspirin and a flintstones.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> and still no lifetime ban......


yeah the USADA really screwed that one up.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I think he is a psychopath. He's a chronic liar and cheater with no remorse or conscience.


Why is every thread about Armstrong?


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

DrSmile said:


> I doubt he's the only doper this addicted to PEDs. I bet there are dozens more just like him. He's just so dumb that he repeatedly gets caught.


Tossup between who's dumber, him or DiLuca.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

rufus said:


> Tossup between who's dumber, him or DiLuca.


Cobra. DiLuca won the 2006 Giro and will keep that title.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

den bakker said:


> yeah the USADA really screwed that one up.


just saying, I don't see any balance in the system


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> just saying, I don't see any balance in the system


Nonsense. I also take a jab at thee.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> just saying, I don't see any balance in the system


maybe outsource the US antidoping to the italians.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

den bakker said:


> maybe outsource the US antidoping to the italians.


or the Spanish......


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> or the Spanish......


race to the bottom. hold on for the ride and enjoy.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> It's possible that he was buying the drugs in order to sell them to his pro buddies.


Any of Ricco's former teammates riding surprisingly average at the giro?


----------

